# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Локальная сеть (бука и комп) с выходом в инет через Adsl модем

## hakerillo66

Дорого времени суток !

Прошу прощения если это повтор. У меня возникла вот такая проблемка есть комп(OS Windows XP Black Edition, Ethernet: Realtek , ноут(OS Windows XP Professional, свич AirLive, ADSL AirLive настроенный в режиме PPPoE LLC. Так вот что нужно нужно чтоб оба компа имели доступ к интернету через этот модем независимо друг от друга. На сколько реальна задача и каковы пути ее решения ?


За ранее благодарен  Hakerilo66

----------


## [Dm1triy]

К свич подключашь модем и компьютеры, в настройках подключения к сети у компьютеров, указываешь адрес основного шлюза (ip адрес модема, как правило 192.168.1.1), адрес Dns там... компьютеры и модем должны быть в одной сети (например 192.168.1.х).

----------


## pol

Dm1triy ваш совет верен только тогда, когда ADSL работает роутером, хочу напомнить, что он можт работать еще и бриджем(в данном случае скорее всего так и есть иначе откуда информация про pppoe)
Настраиваем NAT
нужно подключить ADSL к стационарному компьютеру(вы не скали через что подключен модем к компьютеру), если через USB то впорядке если через сетевой разъем, то в стационарник нужно вставить еще одну сетевую карту. 
в 1 карту подключен модем
в 2 в свич
Настраиваем pppoe (это которое запрашивает только логин и пароль)
карточке которая "смотрит в сеть" даем IP 192.168.0.1
делаем pppoe соединение общим, при этом указываем что соединение внутренней сети то кабель от карточки которого идет в свич и где мы ставили вышеуказанный ip

после включаем ноут в свич, даем ему ip 192.168.0.1-254
не забываем прописать шлюз 192.168.0.1 и dns такой же
если подключение pppoe активно интернет будет и там и там, вроде ничего не забыл но не исключено, зараннее прошу прощения

----------


## [Dm1triy]

Мне известно что модем может работать бриджем, но Hakerilo66
указал "ADSL AirLive настроенный в режиме PPPoE LLC". Pol, зачем использовать две сетевые карты, когда все узлы можно подключить через свич? "не забываем прописать шлюз 192.168.0.1" если в модеме не меняли адрес шлюза (а он как правило по заводским настройкам 192.168.1.1) то модем останется в другой сети 192.168.1.0\24, а это не есть хорошо. Что значит "dns такой же"? Это какой же? =)

----------


## pol

Выбор стоит между аппаратным и программным роутингом, не будем спорить это бесполезно, будет работать и так и так.

Основной шлюз и предпочтительный DNS должны быть в клиетской машине в вышеописанном мной случае 192.168.0.1
При работе адсл в рещиме бриджа вопрос ip модема и подсети в которой он находится не имеет НИКАКОГО значения

----------


## pol

Или не ясна моя реплика, прошу в личку, человеку нужно решение проблемы и затеивать споры на тему как правильней и кто умней, нет никого смысла.

----------


## Merkury

У меня такой тупой вопрос. Вот я настроил сеть, всё путём а с бука на стационарный зайти не могу ( стационарный у меня как сервак ) требует логин и пароль. Кто нить может что нить посоветовать ? ( все пароли на компе пробывал, ничего не подходит) =(( Help Me Please !

----------


## Cheechako

А что понимать под "зайти" :confused:
"Заходы" разные бывают :)

----------


## Merkury

Ну вот допустим ставлю я на стационарном папку на общий доступ зайти с бука на него не могу, просит пароль с логином

----------


## xaleXis

либо заведи на компе учетку, такую же как на ноуте(а в шаре доступ этой учетке)
либо разреши Гостя, обнули ему пароль, и доступ Всем

ну если не пойдет - посмотри в групп.политике безопасности разрешен ли доступ из сети

----------


## this

Реально настойть так чтобы сам роутер был сервером DHCP и на нем была реализована NAT Для более подробной информации пиши модель девайса. С технической точки зрения ограничений нет. Только запомни что надо будет его настраивать в правилах режим бриджа в т.ч., вдруг прикол какой-нибудь подключешься с компа и смотришь ошибку для выяснения прричин неработоспособности инетки.

----------

